# Horses Stepping on your Feet



## DraftyAiresMum

First time I really got stepped on was by my old gelding. All of 14.2hh on his tiptoes and _maybe_ 800lbs. He was antsy while standing tied and shifted over while I was grooming him one day. Stood right on my foot and basically leaned into me. He hadn't quite mastered the "step" command yet, so I spent a good minute trying to push him off my foot. We were standing on a brick "platform," so there was really no cushioning between his hoof, my foot and the ground. Could barely get my boot off when I got home, so I went to the local walk-in clinic and they did x-rays. Just bruised the heck out of my foot, but it hurt like hell.

Second time I was stepped on was by Aires. My friend and I were going to go on a trail ride, but Aires wouldn't let me mount. After battling with him for almost an hour, I ran the crap out of him and then went back down to the arena to try to mount. He was trying to go say hi to a mare that is stalled by the arena and unfortunately I was in the way. He stood right on my foot and refused to move, no matter how hard I shoved him and shouted "step!". Finally, I whacked him on the chest with the reins and he deigned to move off my foot. This time I was wearing better boots (more cushion in the sole) and we were standing on dirt, which has a little more give than the brick I was standing on when Dakota stood on my foot. No damage done other than a slightly sore foot and a majorly ticked off me. lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well I'm glad nothing bad resulted from it! 

Keep em coming people! We'll see who has the worst injury of the bunch


----------



## usandpets

My wife's horse likes to step on your foot and then move over into you and knock you down into a pile of poop. He's done that twice to her. He also stepped on her foot and then turned pivoting on that hoof grinding her foot into the ground. I think that's when she ended up with a broken bone in her foot. 

When I get stepped on, it always seems to be right where the toes join the foot or just the tips of the toes. Usually happens when saddling or grooming. Nothing serious, just painful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Omg that made me cringe so bad.. your poor wife! She sure is a trooper!!


----------



## Lockwood

Well, it was many years ago, but the memory is crystal clear.....
My mare went to spook/look hard at something off to her side and in doing so put her front hoof on my foot then pivoted to look at whatever it was. 
I had boots on, but the landing and pivot was just in the wrong spot across my toes and I lost the big toenail. Eventually it regrew and although I keep my nails painted bright colors, when they are naked you can tell that nail is really crooked.

None of the other times (of which there have been many) were as bad as that one, but I've had plenty of horses plop onto the foot and just not get off. I now have a knee jerk reaction when a horse moves a hoof or two in an unpredictable fashion, I immediately slide my feet back. Happens without me even thinking about it.

Had my fingers stepped on too, many years ago... I had a dumb moment and was checking a hoof crack on a rear hoof while horse had it tipped up and resting. Lost my balance, put hand out to catch myself at the same time horse flipped foot down. Thankfully it was on grass and I just had some odd finger bruises.
Yeah, never did that again.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Omg... ouch!! My fingers are actually burning from imagining that!!!

My injury resulted in some sort of calcification or bone lump thing right in the middle of my foot. Hurts to wear some kinds of shoes for a long time, especially ones with elastic laces instead of regular. 

At least your toes get dolled up!


----------



## PaintHorseMares

I've had a few over the years, all from my own stupidity....lead a horse through a narrow opening, turning a horse in a stall or trailer...basically just putting my big foot right where I'm asking them to walk. Luckily, they've all been really good about lifting their foot right up as soon as they feel my foot under them, but I do get the "Hey stupid...I'm just walking where you told me to" look.....


----------



## HeroMyOttb

MY horse is a big puppy dog and loves to always be in my business. Which I love that about him but he does know when to back off! The problem is my horse doesn't really know where his hooves are and always manages to step on one of my feet. It happens ALL the time! My feet are like steel so it doesn't hurt super bad. And mosts of the time he steps on me when I wear flip flops...I know I know..flip flops are a big no no!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

HeroMyOttb said:


> And mosts of the time he steps on me when I wear flip flops...I know I know..flip flops are a big no no!


Bad missy! Flip flops are such a bad idea! Ahh I cannot imagine how your poor feet look!!


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Skyseternalangel said:


> Bad missy! Flip flops are such a bad idea! Ahh I cannot imagine how your poor feet look!!


Yikes!!! I'm a 60s guy that always wore sandals everywhere until we got horses. Now they're all in a box with my bell bottoms (that my wife won't let me wear) ;-)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Smart wife!! :wink:

Man.. if I wore flip flops I'm pretty sure I'd have a whole lot more bruising and broken toe nails than I care to have! Plus a lot of broken flip flops...


----------



## PaintHorseMares

BTW... I also had one time that I was leading a horse and fell flat on my face because it stepped on my untied shoe lace (yet another stupid move).


----------



## flytobecat

Only one incident sticks out in my memory.
I was trying to catch my friends 2 year old who had gotten loose. I was putting the halter on her, and she was tossing her head prancing around. All of the sudden she stepped into me, and went down solid on my right foot. Fortunately, I was in soft dirt, but it still chipped a bone (I think it's a metatarsal) It still aches when it gets cold outside.
I'm bad about wearing flip flops out to the barn too. I've even been known to ride in them.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

PaintHorseMares said:


> BTW... I also had one time that I was leading a horse and fell flat on my face because it stepped on my untied shoe lace (yet another stupid move).


Oh dear... that's pretty bad in terms of clumsy! You seem okay now, so I'm guessing it wasn't too terrible. Speaking of clumsy once I was walking towards a horse's stall, stepped on the corner of a manure fork (clean, thank goodness!) and it flung up and hit the back of my head ! The horse gave me such a look, if they could face palm..



flytobecat said:


> Only one incident sticks out in my memory.
> I was trying to catch my friends 2 year old who had gotten loose. I was putting the halter on her, and she was tossing her head prancing around. All of the sudden she stepped into me, and went down solid on my right foot. Fortunately, I was in soft dirt, but it still chipped a bone (I think it's a metatarsal) It still aches when it gets cold outside.
> I'm bad about wearing flip flops out to the barn too. I've even been known to ride in them. :grin:


Ouch! And another flip flopper.. tsk tsk!


----------



## xJumperx

Stepped on? Oh my ... I've been stepped on ... 5 ... 8 ... okay, 12 times  Just got done counting xD

I don't even feel it anymore ...

The worst was the 5th time. Harley, our old horse, landed with all his weight on my foot, pivoted, then pushed off of it. And? I was wearing regular tennis shoes x.x


----------



## Lockwood

PaintHorseMares said:


> BTW... I also had one time that I was leading a horse and fell flat on my face because it stepped on my untied shoe lace (yet another stupid move).


Oh, I had something kinda like that too. Horse caught the toe of my shoe as I was trying to hustle my feet out of the way of prancing feet. The momentum from trying to move away kept me going while the shoe stayed stuck under the hoof... down I went in a very ungraceful heap.
Toes were fine, but the pride was bruised.

Skye- Thankfully I don't have any problems with my foot except for wonky toenail issues beyond just being crooked (not pleasant so I'll keep it to myself) but sorry to hear about the bone lump. I can imagine that would be really bothersome and something polish just can't fix. :twisted:

As for flip flop folks... geeze if I ever tried to wear flip flops around horses I wouldn't even have any toes left!
Flip flops + horses = all kinds of gimpy ugly people feet!


----------



## waresbear

Last time I remember was about 9 years ago exactly. I remember because Mr Indy was 3 and going in his first show, the famous Mother's day one (yup, he's in it this year again, a tradition). He was being a stinker about me clipping his left ear, the right one he didn't mind. I was tired of playing around, & his ear was beginning to look like a drunk rat was chewing on it so it was twitch time to finish the job. I called my daughter over to clip his ear while I held the twitch, as I applied it and a nano second before his endorphines kicked in & the zoning out started, he took a step, right on top of my foot. Then he was a zombie, my daughter looks at me, I yell, "JUST HURRY UP!". I swear it took an hour for her to do one ear, she kept saying sorry but I have to even out your clipper tracks, and I am yelling I don't care, just hurry up! In reality it only took her about 2 minutes, but it was enough to leave a perfect purple/blue hoof mark on top of my foot. To be fair, he didn't have all his weight on that foot, it was step forward and landed where it landed, on my foot! UPDATE - he now lets me clip both ears without a twitch, sometimes when he fusses about it, I just have to show him the twitch & he stops fidgeting, smart horse.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

xJumperx said:


> rley, our old horse, landed with all his weight on my foot, pivoted, then pushed off of it. And? I was wearing regular tennis shoes x.x


Ooof that must have hurt!! 




Lockwood said:


> Skye- Thankfully I don't have any problems with my foot except for wonky toenail issues beyond just being crooked (not pleasant so I'll keep it to myself) but sorry to hear about the bone lump. I can imagine that would be really bothersome and something polish just can't fix. :twisted:
> 
> As for flip flop folks... geeze if I ever tried to wear flip flops around horses I wouldn't even have any toes left!
> Flip flops + horses = all kinds of gimpy ugly people feet!


I know right? And yes polish cannot fix this bone lump. Thank you heavy horse feet LOL. Oh well, gives me character :wink:



waresbear said:


> Last time I remember was about 9 years ago exactly. I remember because Mr Indy was 3 and going in his first show, the famous Mother's day one (yup, he's in it this year again, a tradition). He was being a stinker about me clipping his left ear, the right one he didn't mind. I was tired of playing around, & his ear was beginning to look like a drunk rat was chewing on it so it was twitch time to finish the job. I called my daughter over to clip his ear while I held the twitch, as I applied it and a nano second before his endorphines kicked in & the zoning out started, he took a step, right on top of my foot. Then he was a zombie, my daughter looks at me, I yell, "JUST HURRY UP!". I swear it took an hour for her to do one ear, she kept saying sorry but I have to even out your clipper tracks, and I am yelling I don't care, just hurry up! In reality it only took her about 2 minutes, but it was enough to leave a perfect purple/blue hoof mark on top of my foot. To be fair, he didn't have all his weight on that foot, it was step forward and landed where it landed, on my foot! UPDATE - he now lets me clip both ears without a twitch, sometimes when he fusses about it, I just have to show him the twitch & he stops fidgeting, smart horse.


Wow! That's some dedication to getting those ears perfect  what a trooper waresbear!


----------



## Shoebox

Mine was innocent accident. She (My 2000 Lb draft cross) stepped right on my big toe. I have a section of that toenail that is dark purple/black now. It doesn't hurt, just looks odd.


----------



## waresbear

^^^^painting the rest of the toenails purple disguises it, been there, painted that.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Shoebox said:


> Mine was innocent accident. She (My 2000 Lb draft cross) stepped right on my big toe. I have a section of that toenail that is dark purple/black now. It doesn't hurt, just looks odd.


Ouch, at least she wasn't mean about it.. that's gotta be the heaviest toe stepper yet, though!


----------



## Lonannuniel

My guy has stepped on my foot once in the 3 years I've had him. 

He's a heavy guy, probably around 1600lbs. We were at a show, I was letting him graze after his last class of the day. The grassy area was in view of one of the arenas, so I was off in lala land watching the other horses warm up. He took a step forward, and managed to land on the outside edge of my right foot. I got a nasty bruise, and to this day ( over 2 years later) my skin is still red & blotchy in that area only. doesn't hurt though.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Lonannuniel said:


> My guy has stepped on my foot once in the 3 years I've had him.
> 
> He's a heavy guy, probably around 1600lbs. We were at a show, I was letting him graze after his last class of the day. The grassy area was in view of one of the arenas, so I was off in lala land watching the other horses warm up. He took a step forward, and managed to land on the outside edge of my right foot. I got a nasty bruise, and to this day ( over 2 years later) my skin is still red & blotchy in that area only. doesn't hurt though.


Ahh yes, the wandering grazing foot. Well I'm glad it doesn't hurt you anymore


----------



## Cruiser

My old mare got spooked and reared up while I leading her (first time she had even spooked), and came down right on my left foot. I ended up throwing the lead rope at my mom and yelling take her. She didn't get why, until I fell over trying to pull off my boot, my foot had swelled in less than a minute to the point I couldn't pull my boot off on my own.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Cruiser said:


> My old mare got spooked and reared up while I leading her (first time she had even spooked), and came down right on my left foot. I ended up throwing the lead rope at my mom and yelling take her. She didn't get why, until I fell over trying to pull off my boot, my foot had swelled in less than a minute to the point I couldn't pull my boot off on my own.


Omg I cringed reading that!!! How is your foot doing now a days?!


----------



## mildot

Only time I've been stepped on happened on a trail ride.

I dismounted to pick up an empty plastic shopping bag. I stuffed it under one the saddle's flaps. Then I noticed a handy log to get me some height to get back on.

I'm maneuvering Calypso to the log and she starts acting stupid, turning around, I don't know why. I'm staying out her way but there's all sorts of branches and brush so I stop for a fraction of a second to look down and she stepped on my right big toe.

Luckily I always wear boots, the ground was pretty soft, and she picked up her hoof immediately when I punched her with my fist right at the girth.

Toe didn't break, didn't swell up inside the boot, and didn't feel wet (no bleeding). So I got her to the log, got on, and went on my merry way.

I never lost the toenail but to this day (about two months later) there is some dried blood in there.


----------



## Cruiser

Funny enough nothing in my foot broke at least nothing that needed any attention. I did go to the hospital to have it x rayed to make sure, the amount of swelling they had a hard time seeing it clearly. I couldn't tie my shoe for a week and it was all colors of the rainbow!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

mildot said:


> Only time I've been stepped on happened on a trail ride.
> 
> I dismounted to pick up an empty plastic shopping bag. I stuffed it under one the saddle's flaps. Then I noticed a handy log to get me some height to get back on.
> 
> I'm maneuvering Calypso to the log and she starts acting stupid, turning around, I don't know why. I'm staying out her way but there's all sorts of branches and brush so I stop for a fraction of a second to look down and she stepped on my right big toe.
> 
> Luckily I always wear boots, the ground was pretty soft, and she picked up her hoof immediately when I punched her with my fist right at the girth.
> 
> Toe didn't break, didn't swell up inside the boot, and didn't feel wet (no bleeding). So I got her to the log, got on, and went on my merry way.
> 
> I never lost the toenail but to this day (about two months later) there is some dried blood in there.


Interesting, well at least it wasn't anything too serious. They can get pretty nasty as I'm sure you know from this thread alone xD



Cruiser said:


> Funny enough nothing in my foot broke at least nothing that needed any attention. I did go to the hospital to have it x rayed to make sure, the amount of swelling they had a hard time seeing it clearly. I couldn't tie my shoe for a week and it was all colors of the rainbow!


Wow you got off so lucky! And I believe ya.. what foot wouldn't be after that! 

Huh, it's so weird so far no one has had any after-effects like mine. My horse must have hit me in just the right place I guess :-|


----------



## Cruiser

I don't have any after effects from being stepped on but my first and only fall I landed on my back, and now on my have a lump on the back part of my hip bone from the stress of landing on it, it isn't going any where.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Cruiser said:


> I don't have any after effects from being stepped on but my first and only fall I landed on my back, and now on my have a lump on the back part of my hip bone from the stress of landing on it, it isn't going any where.



Ouch, well I'm glad you're okay otherwise! That could have been a really bad ending! I've fallen on my head/neck and on my front but I think falling on my back would not only knock the wind out of me, but really do some damage to my spine.


----------



## Janna

The old horse I learned to ride on. 
when I was like 10. he stepped on my foot, realized he was standing on my foot, sooo.. he pushed down harder. 
yeah he was fun to learn on. he liked to ignore your requests, find a tree with a low branch and wipe you off. or, ask him to canter he'd rock his head and zig zag and hop around. if you could get him going that fast, that is. haha.

he was lazy. and stubborn. actually pony-like in personality even though he's like 15.2


----------



## sempre_cantando

ah yes! I do remember the time I had a lovely horse-shoe shaped bruise on my foot! I was halfway through putting on her rug when our neighbour shot of a gun ( think he was shooting pigeons) and she spooked and took off, using my foot as a springboard! OUCH!

There was another time when our naughty little pony pushed past me to get to some grass - I'm pretty sure I broke my little toe because I could barely walk for a few days, and I'd get stabbing pains in it for the next three months or so :-( Luckily, both times have had no lasting effects!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I grimaced just thinking about that! A springboard? Yeouch!


----------



## Almond Joy

I had at least two close calls last weekend... One was when the mare stepped on my heel, but luckily my foot was moving forward, and my toes, but i was able to slide them out in time. She doesn't know personal space!
My friend NEVER wears shoes, even when shes riding she rides barefoot. Also when shes training her yearling..


----------



## DriftingShadow

I've been stepped on a few times, but one I have in mind was from total stupidity on my part. TOTAL, TOTAL, TOTAL stupidity. The worst part is i totally knew better. I was just being an ignoramus. Someone please tell me that they too have these moments in order to make me feel better. I had been working with Drifter for a while and had just finished exercising another horse. I had taken off my boots and was walking around my car barefoot when the woman I was working for asked me to lead Drifter from his stall to the pasture. 

Grabbed him. Knew he didnt crowd, so stupid TOTALLY IGNORANT (really gonna beat this fact) me decided to just go get him. Why waste with boots right? About halfway between his stall and pasture a truck backfired. He jumped sideways and landed on my foot but thankfully got off. I praise the lord every day that he got off as quick as he did. And he managed to somehow not put all of his weight down. At least it didn't feel like he did. God was looking out for me. As it was, it still massively bruised and hurt like heck for a few months.


----------



## Samstead

Theres a horse at camp, Saturn who will step on your foot and then not budge. It usually happens when campers are cantering and someone is waiting with the line (they canter one at a time as they're mostly newbies, a staff waits with the line up of horses waiting to canter just in case) I've had camper pulling on the oppisate reign kick and clucking while I push on him. Never moved an inch. I figured out to punch him in the neck, not hard just enough force to say "ow! Get of my foot you stupid lovable pony!!" 
And a few other times by other horses but for the most part they move off right away.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

OMG Drifting!!! Barefoot?!?! OUCH! That's awful!! I'm glad you seem okay though!!

Samstead, that's so weird! He just decides to stand on your foot while waiting for his turn to canter? LOL funny pony!!


----------



## Houston

I've had my feet stepped on once by a horse, twice by my old High School steer.

The horse (now my current lease) wasn't acting naughty or anything. My foot was just in the wrong place at the wrong time. He moved his foot right on top of mine and didn't seem to notice! I was pushing him for a good 30 seconds before he moved his foot again. Maybe it was subtle revenge for something I did that he didn't like. :lol:

In high school my lovely 1,000lb hunk of steer got my toes twice that I recall. Both times he realized he was stepping on something odd and squishing and quickly moved his foot..

Fortunately none of these events left me with breaks, bruises, or long term pain. I got over it within minutes.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well I'm glad it wasn't serious! Feet tend to be in the wrong place at the wrong time!


----------



## demonwolfmoon

First time my horse was in heat, and I didn't know it...I groomed her up and we were trying to take a picture with her, but she kept wiggling around. Finally I grabbed the leadline under her halter, and we took the pic. Unfortunately, she decided to wiggle onto my foot. I was wearing sandals...Kiera has always been SO GOOD about avoiding feet. =(
First time getting stepped on...since then, I've been wearing the steeltoes. Luckily she was only 720 poundsish at the time, cuz I imagine it could have been far worse than some nasty bruises.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Ouch! 

Did you get a nice picture out of the deal though?


----------



## corgi

Izzy stepped on my foot yesterday as she was grazing after our ride. Luckily I was wearing boots and I was able to push her off of me pretty quickly.

The worst time was this horse I was leasing, Anna. She didn't step on my foot, she jumped and landed on my lower leg. We were trail riding and all of the horses were refusing to cross this creek with very muddy, slippery banks. So we all got off and led the horses across. I didn't give her enough room as I led her and she jumped the creek and landed on the back of my right leg...right above my achilles tendon. 

OMG...the pain was incredible. I finished the ride though. 

The next day, every inch of skin below the spot where she landed...including my entire foot was black. Went to the doc...was told it was just a traumatic soft tissue injury.

It has been 14 months and I still have a lump where she landed...and it is tender when I push on it...so I don't push on it. LOL


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oof... ouch.. so you and I are the only ones so far with the post-horse foot injury battlescars xD


----------



## Sunny

How do you guys remember these?! I can't even begin to count the times I've been stepped on. I guess none of them were too painful then, huh?

I do remember, though, a few weeks ago a little girl at the barn wore flip flops to groom her pony and of course, pony steps on her little foot and rips off a toenail. I walked in the barn to a screaming child! I think horse hooves have magnets in them that attract them to flip flops!

Also, at the barn summer camp last year the kids were meeting all of the horses. Everyone loves Genie, the 19.1 Percheron mare. A poor little girl got her foot stepped on by Genie and had to go to the hospital!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Aww.. that's so sad  On both accounts.

I remember weird stuff.. lol. But I've had a little boy get stepped on by a mini. He didn't notice! I mean that's still 500lbs of ka-pow and he just stared at me blankly. It was weird!!!

Had another little girl get stepped on by a little QH mare and she burst into tears, it was barely standing on her foot too.. the corner "/ so a concentrated area of pain. She bruised her foot but that was all.

Flipflops are so evil..... everytime I wear them I stub my toes or someone steps on me!!


----------



## Mollysue

Not paying enough attention while leading him the stable, and my foot was too close . Full weight(1200 lbs) came down squarely on my right foot. OMG he did respond quickly when I pushed his side. Had a bruise that covered my entire foot, and stayed for weeks. This was clearly my error not his!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oof.. I feel ya. My horse is a heavy weight too 

Glad there wasn't any other damage to your foot!


----------



## Mollysue

It's the hematomas under the skin , that seem to last forever. It takes the body a long time to absorb the blood, and sometimes the knot just stays. I have a hematoma knot on my hip from a fall, will see if it ever dissolves. I look at it as a badge of survival, and better than a break!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That's a great way to view it!


----------



## Saddlebag

At about 16 I was feeding a big jumper in his standing stall. His favorite habit was moving back and sticking his bum into the aisle. I had just put his hay in his manger when he moved forward, as he always had, except someone was walking a horse behind. This time when he came forward he was on my left foot. He was wearing heavy shoes and the only thing that save my foot from being crushed was the fact that he had ice caulks in the heels, so his heels were elevated. Hurt, you bet, turn balck and blue, you bet.


----------



## AnnaT

More times than I can count. 
The most significant was when I had first started my job and I was in a rush. My house is a mess and my mum had left a sewing machine in its wooden case half across my bedroom door and I was rushing around in my socks trying to get to work on time and accidently kicked this. Although I was pretty sure I had broken my big toe I didn't have time to investigate and went to work regardless. Then an hour or two later I was helping a rider off a horse named Soda, Soda decided to stick her leg straight out sideways and STAMP on my toe. She WOULDN'T get off my foot no matter what I did and I was swearing the place down, an arena full of children and their parents went silent and stared and my instructor was GLARING. It was very well broken after that, I lost almost all use of it and it's really deformed, I didn't get it fixed but meh.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

AnnaT said:


> More times than I can count.
> The most significant was when I had first started my job and I was in a rush. My house is a mess and my mum had left a sewing machine in its wooden case half across my bedroom door and I was rushing around in my socks trying to get to work on time and accidently kicked this. Although I was pretty sure I had broken my big toe I didn't have time to investigate and went to work regardless. Then an hour or two later I was helping a rider off a horse named Soda, Soda decided to stick her leg straight out sideways and STAMP on my toe. She WOULDN'T get off my foot no matter what I did and I was swearing the place down, an arena full of children and their parents went silent and stared and my instructor was GLARING. It was very well broken after that, I lost almost all use of it and it's really deformed, I didn't get it fixed but meh.


OMG I can just picture that.. ouch! Apologies for your foot.. I've had days like that where everything just keeps going wrong and I keep ending up hurt (I'm prone to being clumsy)



Saddlebag said:


> At about 16 I was feeding a big jumper in his standing stall. His favorite habit was moving back and sticking his bum into the aisle. I had just put his hay in his manger when he moved forward, as he always had, except someone was walking a horse behind. This time when he came forward he was on my left foot. He was wearing heavy shoes and the only thing that save my foot from being crushed was the fact that he had ice caulks in the heels, so his heels were elevated. Hurt, you bet, turn balck and blue, you bet.


Oof.. ouch. Being stood on with a horse is bad enough.. but shoes?! OUCH. Glad you're okay now though!


----------



## heymckate

My first experience with being stepped on was when I was about 13. I was on Mackinac Island, and my grandparents and I rented a horse and buggy. The horse, looking back, was a Belgian, and while my grandpa was snapping a photo of me and the horse, he decided to plant his foot right on mine... and my little 13yo muscles of nothing could not get him off! And, go figure, I was too proud to tell anyone that he was on my foot. I don't know how I finally got out of that ordeal, but I had an awfully bloody foot when I took my shoe off later that day.

Since then... oh who knows. I've been stepped on a ton. The worst one in the past year or two I think was the mustang I leased caught the edge of my foot. Not a huge deal normally, except I was in flip flops. I ended up with a VERY purple little toe for a few weeks. So kids... don't wear flip flops to the barn! It's stupid because you're basically waving a giant sign at the horses, saying "step on my toes!"

My OTTB stepped on me once or twice when I first got him because he would walk super close to me. But we fixed that.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

heymckate said:


> My first experience with being stepped on was when I was about 13. I was on Mackinac Island, and my grandparents and I rented a horse and buggy. The horse, looking back, was a Belgian, and while my grandpa was snapping a photo of me and the horse, he decided to plant his foot right on mine... and my little 13yo muscles of nothing could not get him off! And, go figure, I was too proud to tell anyone that he was on my foot. I don't know how I finally got out of that ordeal, but I had an awfully bloody foot when I took my shoe off later that day.


O_O sheesh! That's terrifying!! I get like that too.. I don't scream or anything regardless of being in super pain because I'm too proud hahaha. I just find a way to relieve it.

How is your foot these days? Fine I'm guessing since you decided to wear FLIP FLOPS.. tsk tsk :lol: agree that you're inviting them to step on your feet!


----------



## heymckate

Skyseternalangel said:


> O_O sheesh! That's terrifying!! I get like that too.. I don't scream or anything regardless of being in super pain because I'm too proud hahaha. I just find a way to relieve it.
> 
> How is your foot these days? Fine I'm guessing since you decided to wear FLIP FLOPS.. tsk tsk :lol: agree that you're inviting them to step on your feet!


Hah! The flip flop thing ended fast when I realized something at the barn was giving me a nasty rash on my foot. :shock: Ugh, so glad I'm not there anymore! Rashes were the least of my worries at that place.

And yep, my feet are fine!  Except for my right toes... they seem to enjoy sticking out at a 90-degree angle in the saddle. I've tried talking to them, but no dice so far!


----------



## RandysWifey

Sky-your horse actually stepped on me today-lol! I was letting him back out into the back pasture and I opened the gate-he got excited and went before the gate was all the way open and stepped on my right foot. I may lose the big toe nail but so far no bruising (taking that as a good sign-lol)! I've been stepped on so many times that I cant even count. I have hobit looking feet (minus the hair-haha) so anything a hoof does could probably be called an improvement-****!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

I broke my toe coming out of the stirrup last year, didnt' notice til I got back to the stable 3/4 hr later and tried to pull my boot off. Iced it with a cold drink, taped it up with horse bandages and was walking on it next day. Everything good, healed quickly and was flexible. Until...

3 months later, I was putting Brock's doona rug on and just as I was gently tossing it over his shoulders, he leapt in the air and his great big foot landed...right on my poor toe. Crunch. Think I taught him a few very rude words as I shoved him off. Still, I was glad he didn't have the feet (and weight!) of his sometime buddy, an 18hh Clydie :S


----------



## Skyseternalangel

heymckate said:


> Hah! The flip flop thing ended fast when I realized something at the barn was giving me a nasty rash on my foot. :shock: Ugh, so glad I'm not there anymore! Rashes were the least of my worries at that place.
> 
> And yep, my feet are fine!  Except for my right toes... they seem to enjoy sticking out at a 90-degree angle in the saddle. I've tried talking to them, but no dice so far!


Mine too.. just gotta work on it little by little. Mine used to be awful but everytime I work on it it gets a little better!



RandysWifey said:


> Sky-your horse actually stepped on me today-lol! I was letting him back out into the back pasture and I opened the gate-he got excited and went before the gate was all the way open and stepped on my right foot. I may lose the big toe nail but so far no bruising (taking that as a good sign-lol)! I've been stepped on so many times that I cant even count. I have hobit looking feet (minus the hair-haha) so anything a hoof does could probably be called an improvement-****!


Oh nooo!! Hahaha I'm glad you're okay! Glad there isn't bruising! Not sure if you read the beginning of this thread (or if I even put it on there) but he got startled coming out of the trailer and jumped on my right foot. I had my paddock boots on and there is a hoof mark on there  It was completely bruised. 




EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> I broke my toe coming out of the stirrup last year, didnt' notice til I got back to the stable 3/4 hr later and tried to pull my boot off. Iced it with a cold drink, taped it up with horse bandages and was walking on it next day. Everything good, healed quickly and was flexible. Until...
> 
> 3 months later, I was putting Brock's doona rug on and just as I was gently tossing it over his shoulders, he leapt in the air and his great big foot landed...right on my poor toe. Crunch. Think I taught him a few very rude words as I shoved him off. Still, I was glad he didn't have the feet (and weight!) of his sometime buddy, an 18hh Clydie :S


Oooof, ouch!!!


----------



## WesternRider

i was practicing showmanship with a beautiful QH mare and as i was troting her our feet landed in the same spot at the same time and she stepped on me foot she wore shoes -_- and i was retarded and didnt wear boots i wore little slip on runners. but i didnt stop i kept practicin did a braid job for a big show for an owner and drove home on my electric scooter at 7:00pm XD heres the first day:








the second:








the third day:








i dont have any other pics as we went to alberta but it lasted over a month no broken bones but to this day it does not look right
Today:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Ouch! Well I'm glad you toughed through it but it might have helped to ice it huh :/

Glad you're alright though.. broken bones would not be a good outcome!


----------



## WesternRider

my foot still gives me issues you cant see it on the pic but myfoot has like this purple bruising(but its full healed) on the one side


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Well, my bad toe keeps re-breaking since Brock jumped on it. I can just be crossing the street and step off it wrong and all the little bits go crunch and crack :-( Still, I've broken so many bones when not riding I think I'm just a bit crumbly...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh.. jeez


----------



## reideespana

About a week before I fell off I had my foot stepped on XD The nail is half off on the big toe and the tip of the bone was compressed. But nothing too bad. Hurt like hell though and I still rode on it (which I wish I hadn't since it ached like nothing else).


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Jeez girl!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Ow ow ow!!! Freak people out by flapping the nail though, it's the only benefit. My little sister had a door slam on her toe once, left the nail hanging by a bit of skin. She held us to ransom for weeks by making us do stuff under the threat of her flapping her toenail *EEK*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NMDawn

I haven't had any major issues yet with my feet being stepped on, had some near misses, but have been lucky so far. My sister hasn't been so lucky she was babysitting a neighbors horse for a week and he stepped on her foot. I wasn't there so i have no idea what happened, but it broke three toes and she had to have surgery, and steel rods. She is still nervous around horses now.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wow!

Hey don't be nervous, be careful. That is part of the thing with horses.. they're heavy and you may get hurt. But that's life.. we don't plan on falling down the stairs or stubbing our toes.


----------



## Endiku

Ah...and this is why I enjoy having two miniatures so much. :thumbsup:

You'd be suprised how much it can hurt though xD Sour is only about 225 pounds, but that much pressure on one very small 3" space isn't much fun. 

I have yet to be seriously stepped on by a full grown horse, but Peppin did accidently step on me three weeks ago. He's just gotten to the point of letting us lead him quiety and I made the mistake of letting him graze on a leadline while I stood watching a few friends toss a football in one of the fields. Next thing you know, the football is coming towards us, flops to the ground and starts rolling towards Peppin. 

Not to be the scardy cat in the situation- Peppin merely leaps an astounding 3 feet in the air (ok..it was more like a foot and a half.), jumps over the ball, and calmly lands to resume his grazing...with his foot firmly on my three smaller toes. So here I am squealing and thumping on his blind side's shoulder while he continues grazing and tipping an ear at me like 'its all good Ma, I still remember all of our desensatizing training. I'm not moving a muscle.'

Note to self...teach yielding to pressure BEFORE desensatizing.


----------



## Canterklutz

Ugh...My previous horse, a 1300lb mare, spooked in the crossties and jumped on top of my foot. I could hardly walk and it had swollen so bad I couldn't get my foot out of my paddock boot. My trainer had to drive me home. A few weeks later, she spooked and jumped on top of my other foot. Luckily, it only left a small bruise. 

Now I'm really anal about enforcing horses to stay out of my personal space. If my gelding even as much as taps the back of my boot with his foot, he backs out of my space very fast before I can even give him a look.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Lol at least he is going to be a well trained horse  I bet being stepped on by minis hurt.. especially with their sharp little hooves. Big ones hurt too. I mean Sky weighs like 1300lbs on a bad day and he leaped on my left foot once lol.

He's broken other people's feet. I just got dang lucky!


----------



## InStyle

I was stepped on by my 2000lb draft. And * year later, I have a calcified lump and the foot has a perma-bruise on it. It was right where the toes and foot join. It will hurts sometimes, and my foot will swell during long drives/airplane (and now I am pregnant and it really swells!). I had xrays, and its not broken. 

We had just got him, and I was walking him into the barn he spooked, jumped onto my foot, and then stood and refused to move while he stared at the automatic waterer. OUCH!!!! Steel toed boots from now on around them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

I don't know what's worse, a horse stepping on my foot or a kid running a shopping cart into the back of my leg.


----------



## paintedpastures

My trainer took my horse to a show just the other week & when she came off the trailer she jump back & did big look around. It has just been raining pavement was shiny, new sights was excited about it all.Well she stepped back right on her sisters foot that was holding another horse.Sister didn't want to wack her to get off as she was holding another horse & didn't want to startle her. Trainer never relieze at first my mare was standing on her sister:shock:Until she managed to speak up under the ouch & curses she was holding in under her breath:lol: well needless to say she did a good job on her foot,it was all black & blue,swollen that whole week at the show & still is!!:-(


----------



## Camigurl

First time I got stepped on I was about nine and taking this bratty draft mutt out of his stall to tack him up. About 3/4 of the way out he decided working wasn't on his list of things to do and he very carefully turned around, stepping directly on my foot, and returned to his stall. I was quite upset with him for sometime and lost my baby toe-nail from it, but, once I got a baind-aid, rode him to prove a point.
My current horse occasionally insists that I scratch his rump, and will back up into me until I notice him and has occasionally stepped on my foot. He apologizes profusely.


----------



## dee

Note to self: When asking Dancer to flex on the ground, stand _behind_ the shoulder and do NOT stick your foot out to brace yourself. Yup. I was out of position and she didn't understand what I was asking. She took one single step, and landed on my foot.

Could have been worse, I guess. My foot was black and blue for MONTHS.  That was a year ago, and it's still discolored.


----------



## SamBadger

The horse i ride at the riding school where i have lessons likes to stand on the back of your foot whilst your leading him, which is super annoying. He has to walk so close to you when your leading him he always ends up standing on the back of my boots and pulling them off my feet, doesn't hurt but is annoying. 

Another time I was taking my friends horses back to their field for her one time and i took her little pony first, he's only 3 and about 11 hands and he decides to jump on my foot, didn't hurt but he decides to stay on my foot for a couple of minutes-.- 
So then i went back to her to get one of her other horses a bigger, 16 hand horse and when i took him back, i was just unlocking the gate when he side steps right onto my toes, lovely. Needless to say my foot was bruised the next day haha!


----------



## ThursdayNext

Ahahahaha...came across this thread while searching, because You Know What happened. 

Huey seems to think that the threshold of his stall has some kind of magical powers to do I don't even know what...but whatever they are, it makes him need to cross it and get into the safety of his stall as fast as possible. Because of this, I usually make him HO and oblige him to stand for a second or two before we go in.

Today he was more souped-up than usual and when I gave him the HO! he took an extra step...that put his big **** hoof and his gigantic **** shoe squarely on top of my cowboy boot. Holy cow that hurt. So there I am hollering and swearing and yelling at him to BACK DAMMIT, and he is confused because, well, one minute everything was groovy and he could see his hay, and the next minute mom is a raving screaming lunatic.

Fortunately (or UNfortunately in this case) he knows that when he gets confused, the best thing to do is to yield his hindquarters and wait for further instructions. Which meant that he then put ALL his weight on those two front legs while he pivoted his butt around at light speed...GRINDING his hoof into my shoe.

That just caused the yelling to crank up to biblical wrath-of-God levels, and he finally decided it was a good idea to back up. Thank heavens for that. Also thank heavens for my cowboy boots. 

The leather on the boot is all scarred up now, but I don't *think* anything is broken. Getting a full set of Technicolor Toes, though, that's for sure...


----------



## KarrotKreek

Ugh... That sounds painful and a lot like my experience. Particularly the weight shifted fully on and the spin and grind. You have my sympathy!

My foot swelled up to ridiculous proportions. Had the blue toes and all. The swelling took a month to go down. Ended up that I fractured 3 bones. It was tender for over 6 mo and still bugs me at times.

I wear suits to work, so looked a bit silly with my Crocs... but that was all I could fit my foot into.


----------



## Saddlebag

Those long lasting bruises are God's way of reminding you to keep your feet out of the way. Lol.


----------



## Janna

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Most recent smash


----------

